
Extraterrestrial Intelligence: Where Is Everybody? [pdf] - sndean
https://www.haystack.mit.edu/hay/staff/jball/etiy.pdf
======
crorella
"I predict two further blows to our ego in the near future: We shall discover
that our mental processes can be modeled, or even duplicated in detail, by a
mechanism such as a computer" Spot on.

------
QAPereo
Hiding in the dark forest.

